# Back To Schoolin'



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Back to "Schoolin"*

Lower water levels has been congregating the fish in the deeper swales and bayous of the back lakes lately and that's made for some board bending fish boxes and full limits of mixed Redfish and Black Drum. Capt. James Cunningham and Capt. Chris Cady worked them over pretty well by airboat and bayboat. James reported lots of fish holding in the larger shallow bays but said they were pretty hard to pen down on a bite. He said "it was hard to leave them because there were just so many schools but, he just couldn't sustain a bite".






*Silver Bullets*

On the Trout scene, Capt. Kolten Braun reported a ton of smaller fish holding over shell with lots of weeding through for the keepers working live shrimp under a popping cork over area shell pads and reefs. Kolten's first stop had him bowed-up on solid Redfish only to have three breakoff's. He said "we got all out gear retied and never got another bite" on Redfish. That's just the way it goes sometimes. "Stacking Them Up On *Instagram*"

Planning A Trip, Check our availability *HERE*

Catch the latest coming "Hot off the water" by joining our *Newsletter* Today!

*The fishing is always best when you can get away!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge
Instagram
*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------

